# Screen goes blank every once in a while



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

So while watching the stream4k on my Visio tvs the screen will just go blank and come back on like the hdmi handshake was reset...is there a fix for that? Turn off hdmi Cec? Any help would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rablaw (Feb 2, 2003)

stuart628 said:


> So while watching the stream4k on my Visio tvs the screen will just go blank and come back on like the hdmi handshake was reset...is there a fix for that? Turn off hdmi Cec? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that problem only yesterday but it looks like I got an version update to 1.0.13-0 and there were no screen blank episodes today. Check your version. I know the update helped the Prime startup to episode problem.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

I had similar issues and it turned out to be the HDMI cable not being up to snuff in handling 4K. Try swapping it out with a known good 4K 18Gb one. This of course assumes you don’t have the TS4K plugged directly into the TV. Is it going through a switch, AV receiver, etc.?


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

rablaw said:


> I had that problem only yesterday but it looks like I got an version update to 1.0.13-0 and there were no screen blank episodes today. Check your version. I know the update helped the Prime startup to episode problem.


Can you share more about this update? Any links to what it is and improves?


----------

